# Finally! Jedi is 35lbs +



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

35 lbs 15oz's
OK its official without running single ply tires and drilling out stuff and running xc stuff!
everything is as I race/huck it and trust it. No weird weight savings etc....

Boxxer WC made a big difference!!

Now theres going to be some up and downs but not much.
1: theres 3.5 scoops of stans per tire so I can run 1 per and be good.
-141g for less stans
2: the tires are heavy duty casings not single plys and they weigh approx. what my UST race tires weigh.
+80g for race tires HD
3: the thomson is coming off tomorrow and the twenty6 is going on 
-50g for twenty6 stem

Also I will be building a wheelset laced to 721s or 5.1s for race that will shed 150g +

So my weights will hover between 35+ and 36+ ride/race ready! :thumbsup:



















Changed the lowers to white and did the crowns to match! Im doing different custom decals so I put the factory ones on till then!

















Saved some more weight over the Thomson stem! :thumbsup: with hardware the twenty6 was 130g the thomson X4 50mm was 180g so 50g less.

































Build:
jedi large
roco wc air
boxxer wc
thomson x4 50mm stem
I9 wheelset 6.1 front dps 32 hoop rear
schwalbe black shark mud Heavy Duty casing 2.25 tires (just shy of a maxxis 2.5)
Middleburn rs7 cranks
xpedo mag pedals
King Ti headset
Answer pro taper OS bars
Formula the one disc brakes 203 front 165 rear
XO der
X9 shifter
ODI rogue Long grips
SDG Ibeam
SDG Ifly saddle
XTR cassette 11/34
34th dangerboy DH chain ring
E-13 LG1 guide


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

That's insane! Props!
Do you notice less stability with a overall lighter bike? ... Sort of missing that lead-sled feeling or does the lightness add nimbleness and let you float over the chatter and toss the bike into and out of manuvers more quickly (along with faster accel)?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Bikezilla said:


> That's insane! Props!
> Do you notice less stability with a overall lighter bike? ... Sort of missing that lead-sled feeling or does the lightness add nimbleness and let you float over the chatter and toss the bike into and out of manuvers more quickly (along with faster accel)?


Yeah theres some movement of it but I used to do motorcross and desert so getting on top of the nasty keeping the weight centered and aimed and let the bike move is what Im used to. Theres not alot of deflection when you run the suspension softer, it takes the hits and rolls over vs. shooting sideways or weird angles. I run my suspension pretty suple as well and that helps alot wether its heavy or light.
Acceleration is alot faster in and out of stuff, the rotational mass on wheels is without a ? the biggest advantage. I have been running tubeless for 3 years now and love it, run a trail of stans on the outside of the bead but inside the lip then inflate. It seals the bead to the strip and or rim eliminating burping.

I can shave almost half a pound by running 721s or 5.1s for racing and 1 scoop of stans as well which would drop almost another lb which will be race day set up and also fr version tires on smoother course will shave anothe 1/2 lb.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Sick:eekster:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thats sick. my hardtail weighs almost that much. haha


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

How about Stan's Flow hoops in place of the 5.1 or 721? They've been proven to be fairly durable. The 5.1s are warm butter IME, 721s are solid though. The Flows would allow a lighter tubeless setup i believe.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yup. im jealous. that is basically my dreambike. besides the ibeam, but i havnt tried one of them since the one that came on my haro. and that bruised my gouche after one ride. maybe that is more comfy. but whatever.


SICK!!!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah its nimble for sure. If the boxxer wc's are as durable as people say then it is a stout build. I know the 66RC3 that I just took off takes a serious beating and thats about the only difference between then and now so I know its a tough build.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

combatkimura said:


> How about Stan's Flow hoops in place of the 5.1 or 721? They've been proven to be fairly durable. The 5.1s are warm butter IME, 721s are solid though. The Flows would allow a lighter tubeless setup i believe.


I totaly blanked on Stans, Ive heard that they are pretty stout! Ill call him monday and get some info.
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Dude, my Balance is heavier than that  Thanks...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

kenbentit said:


> Dude, my Balance is heavier than that  Thanks...


LMAO! I knew when i originally built it Id go boxer wc at some point to see where it sat. Glad I did. Now I just need to get over the flu and sinus infection and Ill dial it in.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

kenbentit said:


> Dude, my Balance is heavier than that  Thanks...


Damn, my One is heavier too. I'm looking at the spec's and I still don't know how you got there?
Nice!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

axolotl said:


> Damn, my One is heavier too. I'm looking at the spec's and I still don't know how you got there?
> Nice!


For starters the frame is 8.25lbs without shock, thats a biggy there.
Tubeless, air fork air shock, stupid light middleburns, XTR cassette, xpedo magnesium pedals, all the parts are light and with the exception of the Boxxer WC I have beatin the crap out of and hucked so I trust my build without a doubt. Theres no fat on this bike, it can be slimmed down another 3/4lb or so but that would be a race wheelset with lighter hoops and freeride tires. Aside of that I cant think of any areas to shave and be huck proof.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Sick! :thumbsup: Your bike doesn't weigh much more than my Slopestyle.

Just tried out my friend's Rocky Mountain with Fox 40. Weighed in at whopping 48lb. Will probably place an order for the Jedi early next month.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Cable0guy said:


> Sick! :thumbsup: Your bike doesn't weigh much more than my Slopestyle.
> 
> Just tried out my friend's Rocky Mountain with Fox 40. Weighed in at whopping 48lb. Will probably place an order for the Jedi early next month.


You'll love the bike they ride great. Fast nimble and super plush off drops, great race bikeand FR.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

nice!! 

I got my jedi only down to a high 39 lbs. I am wanting to swap over to air shock! But don't know how well it would be. I am thinking of gettting the Roco WC. Any input you can give me on how well it's work for you. And what year is your roco? I hope there is no major bugs with the 09' stuff from the big "M".

So hopefully with the swap of the rear to air and I finally converted over to tubeless my jedi should be nice and light!!! 

Oh and one more question how did if feel geomerty and ride wise with a single crown up front? I am thinking of getting a totem for fun.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

doodooboi said:


> nice!!
> 
> I got my jedi only down to a high 39 lbs. I am wanting to swap over to air shock! But don't know how well it would be. I am thinking of gettting the Roco WC. Any input you can give me on how well it's work for you. And what year is your roco? I hope there is no major bugs with the 09' stuff from the big "M".
> 
> ...


1: 08 ROCO WC air, absolutely plush and totaly responsive. For racing its the $hit and it takes getting slammed to flat landings and freeride perfect. Alot tougher than I thought, Lance and Chris will attest to it.

2: Geo with the 66RC3 was spot on, fast fun and nimble. I like it better than dual crowns, its just more lively feeling in the front. I just have the opportunity to run a (07) 888 rc2x WC, (08) 888 WC ATA, Fox 40 rc2 (07), (08) 66RC3 and now the Boxxer WC (08) so i have had alot of forks on there and the 66 is by far the best to date for the way I ride. The WC feels pretty lively so far but I need to dial it in and ride it a bunch to really get the feel.

The 66 is butter, Ronie did the works treatment as well as I had slippery silver stanchions put on it. Love that fork, still in my arsenal as my ace in the hole fork. :thumbsup:
Tubeless makes a great addition, go Ghetto and use the Schwalbe 20" tubes for it. They have moto schrader valves which are brass where they contact the rim, stainless threaded schrade with a little nut to lock them down to hold it tight! Only company I know that does all there tubes from 18" to 29" this way.

Ill be posting a htread about the tubes in a Ultimate tube for ghetto thread with pics in hte next week or so.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> 1: 08 ROCO WC air, absolutely plush and totaly responsive. For racing its the $hit and it takes getting slammed to flat landings and freeride perfect. Alot tougher than I thought, Lance and Chris will attest to it.
> 
> 2: Geo with the 66RC3 was spot on, fast fun and nimble. I like it better than dual crowns, its just more lively feeling in the front. I just have the opportunity to run a (07) 888 rc2x WC, (08) 888 WC ATA, Fox 40 rc2 (07), (08) 66RC3 and now the Boxxer WC (08) so i have had alot of forks on there and the 66 is by far the best to date for the way I ride. The WC feels pretty lively so far but I need to dial it in and ride it a bunch to really get the feel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great insight. Now all I got to do is find a way to get a cheap roco wc some how!!!

Yeah I have already converted to tubeless but have not ridden the bike since. Can't wait till I get a chance to ride it!


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

that bike must float of the drops and doubles, sweet brotha!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

wasea04 said:


> that bike must float of the drops and doubles, sweet brotha!


No doubt!  It's definently easy to flick around and manhandle!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i raced a 34 lb rfx last year. it was way under forked for as fast as i wanted to go but damn... could i toss it around when i needed to. fun times!

great job man!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

cactuscorn said:


> i raced a 34 lb rfx last year. it was way under forked for as fast as i wanted to go but damn... could i toss it around when i needed to. fun times!
> 
> great job man!


Thats good to hear, this was 36.8-38 last season based on DH tires and 888 atawc. It was easy to nanhandle and more fun at 36 so this and the boxxer should make for a fast in and out nimble ride!!!!
Its inagural race is either nationals in Socal or Sea Otter either wya Im racing the Otter! :thumb:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

No expense spared.

*drool*


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> No expense spared.
> 
> *drool*


The problem is the parts are still straight and strong so no need to swap em, for new ones aside of new ones being shiny so I guess thats a good reason to keep whats on there. Id just end up replacing the stuff with the same stuff anywase!!!!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow. Very nice and amazing weight.

Time to put my D-T on a diet.

Also love the RC3. If I could find a sinlge crown air fork that's nearly as plush but a pound lighter, I'd have a good start...... (not going Boxxer WC ) Based on your review, I'm interested in the Rocco Air WC out back. What doesn't it do as well as a coil?

Just a note. The 721s are 590grams and the DT 5.1s are 500 gr.....so not really equivalent in the weight department. The 721s are also a good deal tougher and stiffer from what I read. The Flows are definitely light and strong. Though I've heard a few reports of flex, most reviews are stellar.

Sweet Jedi.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

KRob said:


> Wow. Very nice and amazing weight.
> 
> Time to put my D-T on a diet.
> 
> ...


The roco wc air is amazing, I checked the air pressure 2 weeks ago and it was still where Ronnie set it up when I got it new. I have slammed the poor SOB to flat and into stuff SO MANY TIMES and hasnt given any problems at all. It rides amazing still, same as new but even smoother. Ill be taking it in for service just based on how many hours it has and riding style its way overdue but handling it fine..

Yeah Im checkin in on the stans rims today and possible dp28s by syncros as well. I just need a light wheelset for racing lighter courses and mixxed with the fr version tires Im putting on the race rims it will drop almost 1lb + off the bike.

I dont know about the 66 ata never rode it but if it responds as well as it big brother the 888 wcata Id rock it in a heart beat.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

*Why not?*



KRob said:


> Wow. Very nice and amazing weight.
> 
> Time to put my D-T on a diet.
> 
> ...


Why not a boxer?


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn!! thats lighter than my hardtail, im topping out at 37lbs on a steelhead


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

axolotl said:


> Why not a boxer?


Well...Lots of reasons.
a) They're like $1300:eekster: :eekster: (although I found this '08 on closeout for $899 ).
b) It's a downhill fork (Wrong application for what I do)
c) 8" of travel which I don't need and would'nt really match up with my 6.3" D-T
d) Same weight as my 55 RC3 (6.2lbs) so no weight savings.
e) I suspect it would raise my head tube up quite a bit as well.

But other than that......:thumbsup:

It sounds like the perfect fork for what bullcrew is trying to accomplish and what he's using the Jedi for though.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

KRob said:


> It sounds like the perfect fork for what bullcrew is trying to accomplish and what he's using the Jedi for though.


Racing, resorts, freeride, urban, hucking and DJs! :thumbsup: Its my do everything except pedal uphill bike


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Lost a little more weight! Stem got here today pics posted in firt post.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Sweeeeeeet! 
I have put my jedi on a diet to. Switched the fox 40 for a totem -1lbs, new bar and stem and titanium spring, But i dont think i will get it under 36lbs without changing the weels and go tubeless. And i like my wheels =)


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> The roco wc air is amazing, I checked the air pressure 2 weeks ago and it was still where Ronnie set it up when I got it new. I have slammed the poor SOB to flat and into stuff SO MANY TIMES and hasnt given any problems at all. It rides amazing still, same as new but even smoother. Ill be taking it in for service just based on how many hours it has and riding style its way overdue but handling it fine..


Could you please PM any tips re setup and fine tuning of Roco Air WC. Thanks



bullcrew said:


> Im checkin in on the stans rims today ... I just need a light wheelset for racing lighter courses and mixxed with the fr version tires


My race wheel setup would hane DT Swiss 440s and Stan Flow rims, just need to find money to get the rims, spokes, etc (luckily I already have hubs  )


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> Could you please PM any tips re setup and fine tuning of Roco Air WC. Thanks
> 
> My race wheel setup would hane DT Swiss 440s and Stan Flow rims, just need to find money to get the rims, spokes, etc (luckily I already have hubs  )


Yeah Ill check my settings and let you know. I need your weight, style, DH/FR hucking etc...


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

So.......why does a 200+ lb buffalo need a 35 lb bike to stomp flat landings with?


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

KRob said:


> Well...Lots of reasons.
> a) They're like $1300:eekster: :eekster: (although I found this '08 on closeout for $899 ).
> b) It's a downhill fork (Wrong application for what I do)
> c) 8" of travel which I don't need and would'nt really match up with my 6.3" D-T
> ...


What about the new Lyrik?


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

someone had to ask it. just wonderin what took so long.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

cactuscorn said:


> someone had to ask it. just wonderin what took so long.


LMAO! Yeah seems kind of backwards.

Theres no rule that says it has to be 40lbs or 35+ just what works! The weight game is on almost everyones mind here at some point when building a ride. Thats all, just because I could and wanted too see how reliable it is. The main difference between it last year and this is mainly the fork so reliability shouldn't be an issue still.

Basically a project and my do it all bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

wow, its more than 2 pounds lighter than my SS...

definitly the nicest dh bike you could have...props:thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> definitly the nicest dh bike you could have...props:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*why!?!?*

its a dh bike......why so lite. shouldnt skill out perform weight?


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

surly_an_instigator said:


> its a dh bike......why so lite. shouldnt skill out perform weight?


but if you can have light weight without significantly compromising strength, why not?

I'd way rather ride that Jedi than this


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

FullMonty said:


> but if you can have light weight without significantly compromising strength, why not?
> 
> I'd way rather ride that Jedi than this


Exactly! :thumbsup:

I beat the $hit out of this bike theres no xc or scrimpy parts, I can go that route and drop more weight but then it falls in too a dangerous area and Im no staking my health on a AM or XC part! Light, fast and durable! Pick 3 

BTW! I used to have an armageddon! LMAO but it was 39.8lbs race ready cant do to much with a 10.4lb frame so that was a good build. Jedi rocks it though, way fast, plush and nimble.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

if i had a dream and i was riding a bomb bike......your biek would be what i rode.......i want one that bad. i mean my sxt is awsome.....but its at 36lbs with the AMwheelset.....and its 39or so dh ready. thats a 6.6in bike. 




i want your bike.....


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

Which bars are you running on the Jedi? the alloy or CF?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

axolotl said:


> Which bars are you running on the Jedi? the alloy or CF?


Aluminum Answer pro tapers OS, bent one set last year showing off in the mud on a course. did a flatty into a skiiny gnar section off a rock hip and washed out. Unearthed a BIG rock with the bars, my head and shoulder! Knocked myselfd dingy and still got 3rd! :thumbsup: 
Im surprised it only tweaked it a little bit.

Im contemplating running dirty thirtys, but the boxxer was taken apart last night the xpedo mag pedals, the lower and upper crown as weell as the lowers are getting Powder coated athena white today/friday... Ill post pics when done as well as I should be dropping a little more, I have some twenty6 pedals coming again for this season...


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

im way beyond givin ya a hard time mr bull. i ride a 32lb rfx and get all kinds of shyt for it. i pushed for a sub 40lb dhr and got that but the naysayers still rant that its too light. my position is this: im a buck sitty, not a newby by a long shot, i ride light and dont break stuff. i can get away with some xc stuff or am bits in the right places on the right trails on the right bikes where the 200lb mega aggro gorrilla cant. if you can too, go for it and enjoy a more flickable bike.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

cactuscorn said:


> im way beyond givin ya a hard time mr bull. i ride a 32lb rfx and get all kinds of shyt for it. i pushed for a sub 40lb dhr and got that but the naysayers still rant that its too light. my position is this: im a buck sitty, not a newby by a long shot, i ride light and dont break stuff. i can get away with some xc stuff or am bits in the right places on the right trails on the right bikes where the 200lb mega aggro gorrilla cant. if you can too, go for it and enjoy a more flickable bike.


I appreciate that, I didnt figure you to be giving me a hard time! :thumbsup:

Friends say Im a very smooth rider good flow in Jumps, over, on top and out of stuff, I say its perception as I point and shoot some NASTY stuff and just get on top of it to ride through with speed and figre it out as it comes. Dont have a real plan but have one hell of a fast reaction time!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> So.......why does a 200+ lb buffalo need a 35 lb bike to stomp flat landings with?


Why do you act like this? What do you have against bullcrew, all you do is bash everything he post.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Any update re your new race wheels?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> Any update re your new race wheels?


They are 823s laced to wtbs super dutys right now! So they dont have I9 engagement but roll super fast and are durable. I do however have a new set of hubs lined up shortly that Ill be lacing up with some stans hoops for racing only purposes. But thats after I move back to socal.

Man I completely forgot to get you the air/setings to the ROCO wc air, Ill go do that right now. I have been sick and no sleep so my attentiveness is looming somewhere outside of functionality! 
Ill get the settings and clicks for you right now! Again sorry for the delay :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

I was actually asking about your new wheels with stan flows rims. I were going to find about them and I am interested in hearing your findings about them and they use on a downhill bike. I weigh slighly more than you so heavy weight class and I wonder whether I should go for them or just forget this idea.
Any thoughts?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> Could you please PM any tips re setup and fine tuning of Roco Air WC. Thanks
> 
> My race wheel setup would hane DT Swiss 440s and Stan Flow rims, just need to find money to get the rims, spokes, etc (luckily I already have hubs  )


Wheelset is for HD racing and nasty stuff:
823s laced to wtb super duty hubs (really light hubs)
I have a new hub set after I move to socal that Ill get and its getting laced to stans for light courses and that way Ill have my 80% wheelset, my light set and my HD set! All 3 will have different tires from muddy marys to big bettys and blackshark muds!

As far as settings main chamber (big one) 160psi and if Im hucking I go 180-190 Edited: (130-140 psi normal not 160)
Resevoir always at 200psi regardeless
rebound 2 3/4 turns from fully open (- symbol))
Compression 13 clicks from fully open (- symbol)

Take the adjusters and turn them all the way to the - symbol and then counts out the listed turns and its a great starting point! I havent changed mine at all, it works for everything right here, if Im on a really nasty bumpy run Ill open the rebound a 1/2 turn and back the comp off 3-4 clicks to allow even faster small bump washboard compliance.

Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Im doing them anywase, there are courses you can get away with it. But then I have my 823s laced to super duty hubs (be here tomorrow am ) and my I9s that will stay laced to 6.1s or syncros dps 32s. So I have a mixxed batch and prepared for just about all courses as well as I bring a slew of tires with me. 

Id say give them a shot, apparently they are stiffer than 721s and dont fold like 5.1s so that is the reason Im giving them a shot! They do have some flex but thats expected and a thinner diameter but are ready for tubeless as they are a UST rim.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i ran '07 wtb speedisc trails last year in a race. they were fairly light, held up very well - better than expected - but the engagement was very poor. rideable but ya had to be on top of where the power was gonna lay down or it would toss yer weight way over the bars before ya caught yerself. kinda scary at times. i was gonna hold onto them as spares but sold em to a guy who needed em more than i did at a pretty nice deal. im a pushover sometimes.

interested in how the flows hold up over time. keep us informed if ya would.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i guess i could be called smooth but not because im overly skilled. ive learned to be smooth as i can cuz anything else will most likely kill me. im not strong enough to hold on if i let it get super rough. stayin on the ground helps when the arm wont take a severe hit. see, i have to have a game plan from gate to line so i practice like mad then do a few mellow refresher runs on race day. im thinkin 2 or 3 problems in front of me so i dont get surprised. my hope is the dhr will help me control my situation better and allow me to push harder within my own envelope.

crazy how diff 2 riders can be but i know my many limitations, be they physical of mental, and im constantly learnin how to make the best of them or get past them if im lucky. this season on this bike should be very enlightening. ya know, this subject could make a cool thread for us newer dh riders to learn from you more experienced folks.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats an awesome DH build mate congrats. Love those jedi's :band:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

derekr said:


> Thats an awesome DH build mate congrats. Love those jedi's :band:


Yeah they are rpetty amazing bikes for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

See what the postman brought me this morning


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice, your going to love em. Damn stout and tough.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

OK to all who said the Boxxers a good deal try it! :thumbsup: Man it tracks well, keeps a line and is way more durable than thought. I overshot the ladder drop to flat and aside of my wrist hurting pretty badly the fork is awesome. A new line in proved to be faster than anticipated and the bike was tracking so well I just hit it with a bunny hop to flatty looked down and watched the transition dissappear. First thought was Oh $h!t the forks going to fold, then braced for the impact. Nothing aside of it bottoming out and my wrists taking a beating that was about it. Still made the berm out and pulled off to let the wrists sit for a few.

This is the drop on a different day, no snow now! Theres a berm from which the shot was taken from behind at bottom of pic, the landing is down a fair bit.









Im impressed! A great fork! :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Travis,

Something for you: new American Classic downhill 150mm hub - below 240grams 

Link here: https://www.amclassic.com/products/hubs/downhill135disc.php

Picture:


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Tune FTW*

If you need a better hub have you seen Tune? 








248 grams 150/12MM TA, TI Freehub. Comes in other colors as well if needed.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> If you need a better hub have you seen Tune?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think AmCl 150 is actually lighter. Not to mention Tune is almost twice as expensive.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I said better (stronger as well) not lighter but I got your point. Tune are not cheap that is for sure but in this case you get what you pay for.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I havent seen either till now! Does that tune say marcus Klausman? Isnt he a Dutch DH rider?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

I think so on the writing if you to there site they have a video of him (they must sponsor him).





MTB-Freeride TV - Folge 19 - Trailer Marcus Klausmann Latsch 2008 from MTB-freeride.tv on Vimeo.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Hey Bullcrew, I ride a Can Diggle, I'm running the Roco WC coil-over.
I can't remember form your other posts. Did you get your Jedi with the Air? Or did you switch from the coil, and if so, which rides better if weight were not an issue? 
Do you have a weight for the Roco Air? I can weigh my Coil, so I don't need that.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Only thing that stands out to me is the way you put the boxxer decals on. They should be facing forward not to the side. Other than that it is sick.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

neverwalk said:


> Hey Bullcrew, I ride a Can Diggle, I'm running the Roco WC coil-over.
> I can't remember form your other posts. Did you get your Jedi with the Air? Or did you switch from the coil, and if so, which rides better if weight were not an issue?
> Do you have a weight for the Roco Air? I can weigh my Coil, so I don't need that.


No i got it no shock from Chris, then off to Ronnie and Chris at Marzocchi to have it fitted and one assembled and gone through with the goodies.
I would only run air, I have had great luck and its stupid fast on courses. The coils is good for big hits constantly and doesnt have initial stiction like air does when you push down with your hand.
As soon as you sit on it, tuned right its butter but tracks better thean a coil can.
I huck mine and beat the [email protected] out of it on a regular basis and love it, Im not swapping over anytime soon, as a matter of fact my Nicolai UFO ST I just bought has air on it as well that Im swapping from the intrinsic 6 air to marzocchi wc air. As well as putting a 66 ATA on it too.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> Only thing that stands out to me is the way you put the boxxer decals on. They should be facing forward not to the side. Other than that it is sick.


Well then I did OK! :thumbsup:


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

So is your air a custom tuned/valved "works" unit, or pretty much stock, with some set up help from the guys at marzocchi?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

post up your jedi!! i want to see it with the 888

also post the nicolai. im already jealous and miss mine just hearing you have one.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

neverwalk said:


> So is your air a custom tuned/valved "works" unit, or pretty much stock, with some set up help from the guys at marzocchi?


No its been taken apart completely and relubed with different stuff and done hands on by Ronnie. Basic works treatment for shocks by him.
Have all my stuff done, a little extra but worth it IMO. Ronnies a suspension god.

Yes Ronnie gives me a starting point and we converse a bit from there to get it dialed. Then i just jot the notes and go from there till I find mt settings for different courses and terrain.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

climbingbubba said:


> post up your jedi!! i want to see it with the 888
> 
> also post the nicolai. im already jealous and miss mine just hearing you have one.


I put it up in a thread already but yeah I need better pics of it.

Just got back from the hospital got a cat scan and some more x-rays from the car accident the other day.
Minor concusion but my T7 and T8 vertabrae have compression fractures so no riding for several weeks.


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> I put it up in a thread already but yeah I need better pics of it.
> 
> Just got back from the hospital got a cat scan and some more x-rays from the car accident the other day.
> Minor concusion but my T7 and T8 vertabrae have compression fractures so no riding for several weeks.


that sucks a bunch...

so I've been reading you rave about your Schwalbe tires, so I figured I'd try something different out myself. A pair of 2.35 kevlar single ply gooey Marys were slung on my new, very purple wheelset.

just wanted to confirm that the muddy marys indeed rock. finally had an opportunity to get the bike pointed downhill, and I was thoroughly impressed with the performance. I even had 'em aired up a bit extra (35-ish rr and 32-ish fr) and I really liked the grip, the drift characteristics (prefer the more even knob pattern as opposed to the fall-away and catch of a Minion,) the braking traction was great, too.

it's been dry the past couple days, so the trails were mostly dry, a bit of loose stuff, a spot of mud here and there.

I probably wouldn't be charging full-on rock gardens running 20psi with these tires, but they are definitely worthy as a "freeride" tire that's seriously light.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

FullMonty said:


> that sucks a bunch...
> 
> so I've been reading you rave about your Schwalbe tires, so I figured I'd try something different out myself. A pair of 2.35 kevlar single ply gooey Marys were slung on my new, very purple wheelset.
> 
> ...


They rock on loose over hard as well as rocky chutes that are dry and dusty. I shuttled the intense trail last week 5 times in a row with single ply freeride MM triples and I can honestly say the mesh sides area a life saver and alot of tire co's should look to that as an example. It works. I have literally been rocking the schwalbes for 4 weeks straight with the exception of 2 days a week ago and the last 3 since the accident.

I LOVE THESE TIRES, THEY ARE BAD @$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Thanx for the response.

Looks like you've really found "the zone" for setting up your suspension. I'm envious.
I had Mike from Fox set up my 40 from his truck for Nationals last year and it worked beautifully, but other than that I feel its always hit or miss for me. I know what feels good, and what doesn't work, but I don't always know how to get there. I'm always wondering "should this be set up differently?". One of the great questions in our sport, with all the variables that exist (tires, tire pressure, shocks, forks, hi and low speed compression damping, rebound damping etc.). 
It'd be nice to have 4 or 5 identical bikes, with subtle suspension tweaks being the only difference, that you could ride back to back on the same trail, to get the perfect dial. At least its fun to experiment.

Sux about your getting rear ended.

Heal up well !!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Damn. That weighs right about the same as my Can-Diggle. And I've got a Ti spring, XTR Ti cassette, about every Ti bolt I could find. And a single-crown fork too (Totem coil)

I'm also puzzling over your spec's and wondering what I forgot. That thing turned out damned light (you sure that scale is right? lol) I bet it rides like a dream.

You seem to like the air shock, this is'nt the first thread I've seen you write good things about it. How much of a weight savings is it over a coil shock?

I know putting my bike on a diet and just going from 38+ pounds to 35.54 pounds made a HUGE difference in the way it rode, that Jedi must really be fun...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Big Mike said:


> Damn. That weighs right about the same as my Can-Diggle. And I've got a Ti spring, XTR Ti cassette, about every Ti bolt I could find. And a single-crown fork too (Totem coil)
> 
> I'm also puzzling over your spec's and wondering what I forgot. That thing turned out damned light (you sure that scale is right? lol) I bet it rides like a dream.
> 
> ...


Frame is 8.25lbs without shock, tires are lighter dh offering than maxxis or kenda by atleast 200g per tire. Tubeless and 2 scoops of stans per tire as well as I fill the frame with a special blend of helium!  LMAO.

No I solected the build out including rims etc.... No ti bolts but definently weighed each peice as well as compared alot of weights before assembling certain stuff. Middleburns and the BB are stupid light as are the pedals 343g for the pair and the new ones are lighter.
The roco wc isnt the lightest of the of the air shocks but it also is the mose effective and doesnt suffer from the wallow mid stroke that the dhx air does.
It comes in at 535g so a fair bit lighter than a coil.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> ... I fill the frame with a special blend of helium ....


Yeah, I heard about this. You can buy it in Walmart, if you are in the US, or in ASDA, if you are in the UK. You are looking at weight saving of about 300-400grams. It is cheap too - 2.99quid for 700ml can.
I will take a picture later this week


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

bullcrew said:



> The roco wc isnt the lightest of the of the air shocks but it also is the mose effective and doesnt suffer from the wallow mid stroke that the dhx air does.
> It comes in at 535g so a fair bit lighter than a coil.


I would say little bit lighter in some cases  I am about 656grams or so with my 09 Fox 5.0 DHX Coil (Pushed with TI spring).


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

OK, just weighed my Roco WC Coil off my Can Diggle: 1048 grams, so it's 1.1 pounds heavier than the Air.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

neverwalk said:


> OK, just weighed my Roco XC Coil off my Can Diggle: 1048 grams, so it's 1.1 pounds heavier than the Air.


That is a decent chunk of weight to lose. I'm not a huge fan of air shock performance, but then again I have'nt ridden one in years so I know nothing at all about whats currently on the market.

And to be honest I'm not all that stoked on how my DHX is performing either. It soaks up big hits nicely, but a series of smaller hits (like a washboardy section or braking bumps entering a corner) seems to make it almost seize up or something, and it feels sort of harsh. It's hard to explain...


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

maybe too much rebound damping?
I've got my Diggle set so that it bounces once, coming off about a 2 foot drop. Started with less damping so it was pretty bouncy, then slowly increased it til one bounce. Don't know if that makes sense...


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

neverwalk said:


> OK, just weighed my Roco WC Coil off my Can Diggle: 1048 grams, so it's 1.1 pounds heavier than the Air.


Yeah I saw 1048 and I was like holy sh--! So took mine off the One and looks like I was little bit off. My coil came in at 686 grams so happy with that. Pays to be light  only need a 350 spring (281 grams on the spring) so I am sure that helps. 









Man after trying coil I do not think I could go back. Sent in the 09 to Push and OMG  Not sure what I am going to try on the Jedi, but thinking about Elka or Fox WC4


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

So have you started replacing the steel ball bearings with ceramics?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

dbabuser said:


> So have you started replacing the steel ball bearings with ceramics?


LMAO! No Ill start cleaning mud out and off the frame if I want to go lighter.

I have thought about going ceramic though (for performance) apparently threre is a 30% less drag than conventional BBs.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

bullcrew said:


>


I am getting one of those, in black :cornut:


----------

